# Eating the same food everyday?



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone else struggle with eating the same food everyday?

I always stick to macros and cals and eat the same/similar food everyday for simplicity.

I don't mind eating the same food; usual chicken, tuna, oats etc and mentally it's fine but physically after 4-5 days my stomach just doesn't want it anymore. Especially needing so many calories to start to gain weight.

I end up taking up to 40 minutes to just eat a meal and after it feel physically sick for a few hours and can still taste it hours later, had issues the last few days and just don't have an appetite because of it.

Anyone else similar?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Eat some different food then maybe?

It doesn't have to be boring.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Not at all - I mix my sauces with different meals etc, maybe why


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Nah, a bit of chilli and mint yoghurt on chicken makes a wrap a dirty kebab lol, or I just had tuna and cheese pasta with aldi passata plus a splash of chilli for 1k cals, variety is the spice of life I reckon!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I switch up sauces and stuff for a change, use flavoured drops with oats etc for a change but it doesn't last long, it's mainly protein sources I've got the issue with though. I get a fair amount from whey, milk, yoghurt etc which is fine, but tuna and chicken etc no matter what I do with them, just can't stomach them anymore. Find it hard to hit my protein macros if I don't eat such foods as well.

Might just need a break, been eating the same foods for approx 14 weeks now during bulk :thumbdown: .


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I switch up sauces and stuff for a change, use flavoured drops with oats etc for a change but it doesn't last long, it's mainly protein sources I've got the issue with though. I get a fair amount from whey, milk, yoghurt etc which is fine, but tuna and chicken etc no matter what I do with them, just can't stomach them anymore. Find it hard to hit my protein macros if I don't eat such foods as well.
> 
> Might just need a break, been eating the same foods for approx 14 weeks now during bulk :thumbdown: .


 Use steak and mine mate. Mince is so much better than chicken


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

If you're bulking then variety is not an issue


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I prefer to eat the same food for set meals throughout the day but for my final meal after my post workout shake i like to mix it up

For example -

MEAL 1 - breakfast shake

MEAL 2 - chicken + white rice

MEAL 3 - chicken + white rice

MEAL 4- chicken + white rice

MEAL 5 - post workout shake

MEAL 6 - I change this meal each night to whatever i am feeling - most of the time eat out so get things like steak and fries / nandos / pub burgers etc.

Then I look forward to my final meal every day.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

the old chicken and rice combo is horrible yeah I was downing it with water in the end and then I went and got a KFC.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My breakfast is the same every day.

On work days, i have the same 2 meals - 5 boiled eggs & milk at 11pm and chicken & cashews with salad at 2pm.

I don't think about it - I just eat it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Done it for years now. Don't mind it


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I eat Chicken and Lean beef every day, tbh I miss it if I don't have it  but it is flexible on what you can do with it or have it with, can you do half a week of something and half a week of something else to shake it up a lil?


----------



## Bigdazz78 (Jan 9, 2016)

It's even worse in a cut but I keep it varied lots of veg fish quorn and chicken


----------



## Bigdazz78 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Same shake blended every morning for 3 years. Oats, whey, blueberries, banana/Acai, water, cinnamon and cod liver oil. My favourite meal of the day and feel sad to think I have to wait 24 hours for the same experience,

Go a bit batty if I can't have that. Not a fan of visiting girlfriends family as they don't train, they have kids, eat everything I don't (and it's unhealthy)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IIFYM...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

How much protein are we talking?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Same shake blended every morning for 3 years. Oats, whey, blueberries, banana/Acai, water, cinnamon and cod liver oil. My favourite meal of the day and feel sad to think I have to wait 24 hours for the same experience,
> 
> Go a bit batty if I can't have that. Not a fan of visiting girlfriends family as they don't train, they have kids, eat everything I don't (and it's unhealthy)


 Why not have it twice a day then?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Use steak and mine mate. Mince is so much better than chicken


 Agreed really getting into my mince lately...similar priced as well (unless you get super lean, but higher % fat ones are fine for bulking!)


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Are you talking about tinned tuna? That's s**t dry & grim have to admit. But a freshly fried or grilled Tuna steak is great.

You Sure it's not the AAS messing with appetite and taste buds? When you cruise it might all come back mate. 40 minutes is a waste. Bin it and have a calorie laden shake. Cheat for a couple of weeks.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I switch up sauces and stuff for a change, use flavoured drops with oats etc for a change but it doesn't last long, it's mainly protein sources I've got the issue with though. I get a fair amount from whey, milk, yoghurt etc which is fine, but tuna and chicken etc no matter what I do with them, just can't stomach them anymore. Find it hard to hit my protein macros if I don't eat such foods as well.
> 
> Might just need a break, been eating the same foods for approx 14 weeks now during bulk :thumbdown: .


 Pork, beef, lamb, mutton, chicken thigh instead of breast.

Fish other than tuna.

Learning a few key recipes helps too.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the same foods nearly every day, the way i arrange them is different, thats the key for me.

Ill always have 6 eggs for breakfast, but ill stick some Italian imported ham in or some fresh tomatoes, or whatever I feel like really. Unless I'm dieting I don't really care that much, I just judge by what I see in the mirror.

Chicken is always a bugger to be honest, its just so plain. But for example I had my chicken rice tonight, but I just chucked in some thai red curry paste into the pan some carrots, green beans, garlic, and boom its a gorgeous meal.

Doesn't have to be boring, I just say get the main meals in, add some flourish onto them when you are craving some more interesting food.

Either that or have 4 of your good meals a day, then have something like a burger for instance. Whatever works for you, everyones different.

For those who get bored of the same foods, my advice is what I do (if this works for your macro's) is to have 1 kind of protein per day.

Here is a example roughly of every day, I eat the same meals protein wise, I just switch up the condiments and carbs day to day.

Meal 1 - 6 eggs + whatever toppings and porridge oats 
Meal 2 - then a shake, whey, glutamine, leucine, blended oats, eaa's and other amino's.
Meal 3 - red meat meal, e.g. a steak or home made burger mince/garlic/parsley/egg yolk etc, salad, greens, rice
Meal 4- chicken, could be chicken mayo with new potatoes, or a chicken breast in whatever + potatoes
Meal 5 - post workout shake,
Meal 6 - then a tin of tuna and some salad.
Meal 7 - yoghurt / honey / banana or apple etc

I switch between new potatoes, sweet potato, and white basmati between my meals however I see fit.

I pretty much eat nuts and good fats between all of those meals whenever I want.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a little one while i can be bothered and am on the subject.

I bought about 1.6kg of braising steak the other day, cost me about £7 quid total.

I slow cooked it over 3-4 hours using a chipotle barbacoa beef style recipe, its absolutely lovely, a beef dish that keeps for days in the fridge, its got sauce so you can mix it with your rice and its not plain jane.

You can also do this to a certain extent with chicken wings and so forth and slow cook it, I make 3 days meals that taste as good on day 1 as 3 for 7 quid or so.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Even when I'm cutting I don't do that :lol: I just count protein and calories, how those come depends on what I fancy. I try and make an effort to not fill it with crap but I'm certainly not strict.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I enjoy eating nice foods ....f**k eating chicken and rice 3 times a day... You should enjoy it...


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't eat the same foods every day but I do eat from a list of staples.

Protein: Lean meat, 96% beef, salmon, P28 bread, whey, casein, egg whites, whole eggs

Carbs: P28 bread, rice, potatoes, tons of different vegetables, cereal, oats, ezekial bread

Fats: Obviously the protein sources, avocados (honestly that is about it because I don't eat nuts normally)

Then I use different salsas and hot sauces ext.

I mean what else is there to eat? Chips and pork sausages??? That wouldn't leave me feeling or looking good nor would I be able to train hard! No thanks!!!!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Why not have it twice a day then?


 Well @Dark sim sometimes when I feel like "Fcuk you world and all that live in it" I have a 2nd one.

I eat other types of fruit during the day so don't want to overdo the daily sugars really mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for replies.



A1243R said:


> Use steak and mine mate. Mince is so much better than chicken


 Yeah I'm gonna try mince to substitute.



Dark sim said:


> How much protein are we talking?


 Not a mad amount based on current weight ~300g.



simonboyle said:


> Pork, beef, lamb, mutton, chicken thigh instead of breast.
> 
> Fish other than tuna.
> 
> *Learning a few key recipes helps too.*


 I think I need to learn a few for sure, mix it up more. When I think chicken it's always a sauce with either rice or a wrap haha.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I prefer to eat the same food for set meals throughout the day but for my final meal after my post workout shake i like to mix it up
> 
> For example -
> 
> ...


 Apart from the inordinate amount of meals ala 1990 - I do this too... a standard daily plan with something different at the end to break the monotony.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

andyboro said:


> Apart from the inordinate amount of meals ala 1990 - I do this too... a standard daily plan with something different at the end to break the monotony.


 If I could do that I would but physically I can't stomach it after a few weeks.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I try to mix it up as well, make some low calorie sauces and switch up the sources of protein/fat/carbs.

If I find something with preferably macros that I enjoy eating, I am guilty of nailing that for a few weeks and getting sick of it though. Currently getting like that with Skyr!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> IIFYM...


 This.

Its what I do. I buy the things I fancy every sunday when I go shopping and then I make them fit my macros every night before bed for the next day. Easy.

Staples are,

Protein: Chicken, turkey, ham, beef and cod

Carbs: Rice, red pots, sweet pots, cream of rice and cereals

Fats: Peanut butter,nuts

Then just add a dash of different sauces.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, with some know how and a few different ingredients, you can combine things into so many different meals.

Do you make actual meals (like stews etc) or just have constituent parts on your plate?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I switch up sauces and stuff for a change, use flavoured drops with oats etc for a change but it doesn't last long, it's mainly protein sources I've got the issue with though. I get a fair amount from whey, milk, yoghurt etc which is fine, but tuna and chicken etc no matter what I do with them, just can't stomach them anymore. Find it hard to hit my protein macros if I don't eat such foods as well.
> 
> Might just need a break, been eating the same foods for approx 14 weeks now during bulk :thumbdown: .


 What about turkey / beef mince? Make burgers out of it, spag bol / chilli recipes etc. I just fry it up with loads of veg and spices/ piri piri. Feckin delish.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> If you're bulking then variety is not an issue


 Why would variety be an issue if you were cutting / maintaining?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

lewishart said:


> Just a little one while i can be bothered and am on the subject.
> 
> I bought about 1.6kg of braising steak the other day, cost me about £7 quid total.
> 
> ...


 I need this chipotle barbacoa beef recipe in my life mate. Aware me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes please post it ....sounds good ?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a very similar diet day to day.

Meal 1: 2scoop whey, 100g oats

Meal 2: Tuna, rice, wrap with piri piri sauce

Meal 3: 2scoop whey, 20g penut butter, 300ml milk, 50g whey - blended

Meal 4: chicken breast, mixed veg, rice

Meal 5: Varies - meat/chicken, mixed veg, rice/sweet potato

Meal 6: 1scoop whey, almond milk, handful nuts/peanut butter


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Ross1991 said:


> If I could do that I would but physically I can't stomach it after a few weeks.


 How about with a few different sauces? you'd have to watch the salt and sugar content but those chinese sachets (blue dragon or something like that) would warm and mix straight in.

I'm sure it can be done with a varied diet but its all dependent upon the amount of time to have to commit to prep.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

andyboro said:


> How about with a few different sauces? you'd have to watch the salt and sugar content but those chinese sachets (blue dragon or something like that) would warm and mix straight in.
> 
> I'm sure it can be done with a varied diet but its all dependent upon the amount of time to have to commit to prep.


 Gone through many sources mate, blue dragon range, morrisons own brand, lloyd grossman, my current is Maggi with the papaya sheets, they're tolerable for now haha.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> I need this chipotle barbacoa beef recipe in my life mate. Aware me.


 Easy recipe lol.

I love chipotle beef. Here is the recipe i used. I got my adobo sauce from waitrose i think. Its just a hot spicy pepper'y sauce.

INGREDIENTS 1?3 cup apple cider vinegar 4 teaspoons minced garlic cloves 4 teaspoons cumin 2 teaspoons oregano 1 teaspoon ground black pepper 1 teaspoon salt 1?2 teaspoon ground cloves 1 tablespoon vegetable oil 3?4 cup chicken broth 3 bay leaves 3 tablespoons lime juice 3 chipotle chiles in adobo 5 lbs chuck roast

INSTRUCTIONS Preheat oven to 325 degrees (162.5 C - american idiots lol). Add the vinegar, lime juice, chipotle, garlic, cumin, oregano, black pepper, salt, ground cloves, and process until small homogenous chunks occur. Trim your beef, add vegetable oil to a large dutch oven and heat on high. Sear the beef on all sides until deeply browned Pour over the beef and spread on it evenly. Add chicken broth on the sides of the beef so you don't make the topping fall off. You can either cook in your slow cooker on low for 7 hours. In the oven, you can cook at 325 degrees for 3-4 hours until fork tender.

Read more at: Chipotle Barbacoa Beef (Copycat) http://dinnerthendessert.com/chipotle-barbacoa-beef-burrito-copycat/


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Why would variety be an issue if you were cutting / maintaining?


 You ever cut for a competition? Over and over again?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Yeah, with some know how and a few different ingredients, you can combine things into so many different meals.
> 
> *Do you make actual meals (like stews etc) or just have constituent parts on your plate?*


 This is half my issue I need to learn/start to make proper meals.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I just eat whatever until I hit my macros as cheaply as possible

Sometimes this may be simple carbs, one good meal of vegies and meat and 4 protein shakes

sometimes 4 good meat veg and carb meals a day.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Drogon said:


> I just eat whatever until I hit my macros as cheaply as possible
> 
> Sometimes this may be simple carbs, one good meal of vegies and meat and 4 protein shakes
> 
> sometimes 4 good meat veg and carb meals a day.


 Depends on calories too. I'm seeing people post up chicken and rice 4x a day, unless that rice is like 500g + each then my calories would fall short lol.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Encona hot pepper sauce....make bland food taste supreme! !


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ross1991 said:


> simonboyle said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, with some know how and a few different ingredients, you can combine things into so many different meals.
> ...


One good thing to do so that this doesn't take up so much time is to cook larger amounts and then freeze portions to use later. I do this with things like beef stew and bolognese sauce (ragu) for example.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> One good thing to do so that this doesn't take up so much time is to cook larger amounts and then freeze portions to use later. I do this with things like beef stew and bolognese sauce (ragu) for example.


 Yeah mate I'm going to start doing something like that.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Depends on calories too. I'm seeing people post up chicken and rice 4x a day, unless that rice is like 500g + each then my calories would fall short lol.


 Today I have had two protein shakes (4 scoops), 6 Pepparamis and 5 caramel shortbread. Later I will be eating battered cod from fish and chip shop with chips and wack about 350g chicken breast to the side.

Later at night I'll eat a few portions of fruit and chocolate.

Should come to about 3500 cals over 200g protein easy!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> You ever cut for a competition? Over and over again?


 No - why? Have you?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Today I have had two protein shakes (4 scoops), 6 Pepparamis and 5 caramel shortbread. Later I will be eating battered cod from fish and chip shop with chips and wack about 350g chicken breast to the side.
> 
> Later at night I'll eat a few portions of fruit and chocolate.
> 
> Should come to about 3500 cals over 200g protein easy!


 Mentally not sure I could do That haha. I'd lose weight on 3500 cals too  .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> simonboyle said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, with some know how and a few different ingredients, you can combine things into so many different meals.
> ...


Practical cookery

That's the book they teach at college with... Get the basics right and then you can cook anything mate

2£ amazon


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Mentally not sure I could do That haha. I'd lose weight on 3500 cals too  .


 Just illustrating the point of variety etc!

My gains have not changed in the slightest eating like this as opposed to usual "bro/bodybuilder" diets of chicken and rice 5x a week (as I hit the same calories/macros)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Just illustrating the point of variety etc!
> 
> My gains have not changed in the slightest eating like this as opposed to usual "bro/bodybuilder" diets of chicken and rice 5x a week (as I hit the same calories/macros)


 Yeah I get the point I do have some variety but always feel the need to get some protein from chicken etc at least one meal a day.

I stick to calories and p and f

macros long as I hit them

rest can be from P c or f to make up the extra cals.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I get the point I do have some variety but always feel the need to get some protein from chicken etc at least one meal a day.
> 
> I stick to calories and p and f
> 
> ...


 Then it should be easy for you not to stick to the same food


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I get the point I do have some variety but always feel the need to get some protein from chicken etc at least one meal a day.
> 
> I stick to calories and p and f
> 
> ...


 Is it because the chciken is literally bone dry and minging? Im havign a similar issue to haved moved to mince...

Im going to try Chicken thigh and also Frozen chicken breast... see how they stand up.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Is it because the chciken is literally bone dry and minging? Im havign a similar issue to haved moved to mince...
> 
> Im going to try Chicken thigh and also Frozen chicken breast... see how they stand up.


 Some what mate. It's my meal at work that's the main issue and it has to be a cold meal. So it's usually tougher than straight up cooking and eating it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Some what mate. It's my meal at work that's the main issue and it has to be a cold meal. So it's usually tougher than straight up cooking and eating it.


 Can you not mircowave?

Its s**t mate when chciekn goes all dry.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Can you not mircowave?
> 
> Its s**t mate when chciekn goes all dry.


 Can't mate, has to be cold. I refuse to go out and buy shite from greggs etc haha.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

As long as I season food I can keep going.

I am digging this right now


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> No - why? Have you?


 Yes


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Yes


 High fives dude!

What was your point?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> High fives dude!
> 
> What was your point?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> View attachment 119875


 Looking shredded there mate, fair play to you.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Looking shredded there mate, fair play to you.


 Told you i knew how to diet, i found out years ago that brushing your teeth makes you fat


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I pick a protein source, so beef (steak, mince), chicken, eggs, bacon, fresh fish, pork...rarely lamb...turkey just doesn't do it for me I'm afraid

I'll have green veg (mostly spinach or asparagus) with the meats/fish

With eggs I'll add cheese and ham if omelette or some bacon if scambled/poached

Don't eat bread, pasta or rice. Carbs come from oats (one bowl a day) + honey in tea/yoghurt + milk

If I'm hungry between meals, dark chocolate, greek yoghurt, quark or almonds

Also put flaxseed and coconut in yoghurt, oats & quark

Grill everything apart from eggs and fish, which I fry. Do mince in a pot with some bisto and stock...

Cook using coconut oil (+ grass fed butter for eggs), use extra virgin olive oil for seasoning...

Drink water, tea, whole milk + diet juice

One shake a day, pint of whole milk with 2 sccops of protein

I watch the mirror and adjust milk/oats accordingly...


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Home made bottomless quiche


----------



## jonnyg (Apr 6, 2012)

When I started dieting properly I had meal plans and ate mostly the same food every day. And it does indeed get boring, But what i started doing, along with my list of meals i pin on the fridge, i put the macros and calories for each meal. Then if you fancy something different, you can make something based on those macros.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

daztheman86 said:


> Home made bottomless quiche


It's called frittata 

Bottomless quiche wtf


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> daztheman86 said:
> 
> 
> > Home made bottomless quiche


It's called frittata 

Bottomless quiche wtf

Just shows when you haven't got a clue you can still over come.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think I get bored of the food necessarily. I just get bored of chewing all the fu**ing time. All day fu**ing chewing.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Does anyone else struggle with eating the same food everyday?
> 
> I always stick to macros and cals and eat the same/similar food everyday for simplicity.
> 
> ...


 I'm exactly the same mate. I find eating boring to be honest. I try and make my calories and protein up by making shakes and drinking it rather than eating them! Wish I had a good appetite towards food, but just can't change the way it is.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

John boy said:


> I'm exactly the same mate. I find eating boring to be honest. I try and make my calories and protein up by making shakes and drinking it rather than eating them! Wish I had a good appetite towards food, but just can't change the way it is.


 I've got a bit better, substituting chicken for mince and things for some variety.

In terms of actual appetite it's a lot better, starting my bulk I felt sick with 3500 calories, ended up getting up to 4250+ to start to gain weight and I can over eat quite easily now, digestive enzymes have helped me massively IMO.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I've got a bit better, substituting chicken for mince and things for some variety.
> 
> In terms of actual appetite it's a lot better, starting my bulk I felt sick with 3500 calories, ended up getting up to 4250+ to start to gain weight and I can over eat quite easily now, digestive enzymes have helped me massively IMO.


 See I just seem to eat the same things like tuna, chicken, steak, but as I'm eating it I'm thinking f**k me it's chicken again or tuna again etc lol Then my stomach just doesn't want to work. I'm going to start to spice my meals up a bit to try and make them more appetising. I'm on 3000 calories a day and I find that hard to consume, so I feel for you having to get more in ha!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eat what you want

Just watch calories

Is no dificult ...

I never eat the same 2 days

I seen some diets here it makes me laugh ...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

John boy said:


> See I just seem to eat the same things like* tuna, chicken, steak, but as I'm eating it I'm thinking f**k me it's chicken again or tuna again etc lol Then my stomach just doesn't want to work.* I'm going to start to spice my meals up a bit to try and make them more appetising. I'm on 3000 calories a day and I find that hard to consume, so I feel for you having to get more in ha!


 Yeah it's s**t mate haha. I try to stick to eating bigger meals. Like breakfast is around 1300 cals to start with.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Eat what you want
> 
> Just watch calories
> 
> ...


 I do vary more now, but I have to hit my set macros  .


----------

